

Seven on Seven: Guilt Marketplace - joshu
http://joshua.schachter.org/2010/06/seven.html
The results and presentation of an art piece I did in NYC earlier in the year. Used mechanical turk to estimate charitable donations for guilty feelings.
======
joshu
The results and presentation of an art piece I did in NYC earlier in the year.
Used mechanical turk to estimate charitable donations for guilty feelings.

I resubmitted this because I posted the wrong URL earlier.

